# Аккордеон, как альтернатива мидиклавиатуре



## comp_girl (11 Фев 2013)

Мне нужен инструмент для написания MIDI-фонограмм. Т к играть на аккордеоне привычнее, решила приобрести reedless аккордеон для этой цели. Рассматривала разные модели, но практически все они имеют имеют размеры 4/4. Подскажите где можно приобрести reedless аккордеон - 72 баса в левой руке. (не Роланд)или где можно изготовить такой аккордеон на заказ... Спасибо.


----------



## comp_girl (3 Дек 2013)

Кто что может сказать вот об этой штуке 
http://scotlandaccordions.co.uk/Digital Reedless Accordions/New Canarino Reedless accordion
Как такое можно приобрести в России?


----------



## uri (3 Дек 2013)

Так это ж обычный инструмент акустический.я у него что то интерфейсов не увидел никаких.купите самый дешёвый роланд,все ведь решаемо по части диапазона,если вы в секвенсоре работаете.


----------



## comp_girl (4 Дек 2013)

Теоретически, здесь не видны ремень и решётка задней части левой стороны аккордеона. Возможно кнопка и разъём находятся там.


----------

